# This could get interesting.



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I cut into this 30" x8' mulberry log just before lunch. :blink: On the very first cut I was a little surprised (had a feeling something cool was under the bark, just not sure what, that is why it went to the front of the line). Without too many interruptions this afternoon I will have it milled out and more pictures. Birdseye/burl clusters .


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

Beautiful...........


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

Allright, quit teasing us...let's see 'er nay ka kid. :blush: 
:innocent:


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

It could get interesting? I think it’s already there. Red


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Well interesting was a good choice of words. I hit a couple screws :icon_rolleyes:, but that is urban logging. The middle few boards had your typical heart check like any big osage/mulberry would...but at 21" wide there is still salvageable lumber in the boards . I milled it to a cant and saved the figured live edge flitches (no picture of them) and got this decent stack of 4/4-6/4 and 8/4 (man alive those 8/4 were heavy )


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

It is so hard to capture what the figure looks like. The sun washed out the color while it was on the mill...and the flash washed it out in this picture. Just gonna have to trust me I guess...it looks better in person.


----------



## Mike (Apr 27, 2007)

I dont beleave you your ganna half to send me some so i can verify


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

Mike said:


> I dont beleave you your ganna half to send me some so i can verify


No, Daren, I don't think you can trust Mike, and he's too far away. I'll take it off his hands, you can just send it to me. I'll let you know how it looks.

Hey...wait a minute...in that last picture, in the lower right hand corner...I think I see Elvis! 

smitty


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

smitty1967 said:


> Hey...wait a minute...in that last picture, in the lower right hand corner...I think I see Elvis!
> 
> smitty


That is funny stuff right there. Red


----------

